# alpink presents APRIL FUEL 2018



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*APRIL FUEL*
Saturday April 7 2018​
_1_) *TJ/S* 100% stock- t-jet copper bottom chassis, original axles, stock 16 ohm untrued, unbalanced arms only. Narrow original stock wheels and tires. NO hotrod or truck wheels or tires. No wheelie bars or any anti lift devices. Original stock copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs.copper brushes, no springs. NO added weight to chassis or bodies. Any injection molded hard plastic or resin screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 21

_2_) *SL/S* slimline stock original copper bottom chassis. Stock unbalanced arms only. Narrow double flanged wheels allowed, slip on silicone tires 0.159 wide – 0483 diameter. Any pinion and crown gear. DASH magnets. Original copper pickup shoes and pickup shoe springs. copper brushes, no springs. NO braids or shunts. Wheelie bars allowed. Hard plastic injection molded and resin cast, screw mounted bodies allowed. NO vacuum formed, cardboard or paper bodies. Minimum weight 18 grams. Maximum weight 22 grams

_3_) *TJ/M* t-jet modified Modifications are 5.5 ohm armature. Any ceramic magnet allowed. One traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs), any gears, any wheel and tire combination. Weighted front wheels allowed No braids or shunts. Copper or silver chassis allowed. "NO QUADS"'. Now including DASH, Johnny Lightning and Auto World Ultra-G chassis. Minimum Weight 20 grams. Maximum Weight 25 grams

_4_) *AFX/S* AFX & MagnaTraction Stock armature, per chassis(i.e. 14.5-ohm for magna-traction, 5.5 ohm for non-magna-traction). Slip on silicone tires of stock diameter. O-rings may be substituted for front tires. stock brushes per chassis, no springs. Stock magnets according to specific chassis. Johnny Lightning and Auto World cars allowed. Ultra-Gs permitted with traction magnets removed. Minimum weight 20 grams. Maximum weight 25 grams

_5_) *AFX/M* A/FX modified 5.5 ohm armature allowed. Any ceramic magnet allowed.. One (1) traction magnet, any motor brushes(no springs) gears, wheels and tires. No braids or shunts. UltraG chassis allowed. Minimum weight 21 grams.

_6_ )*4GS&D* Specialty/4-Gear Stock and Dragster Stock armature and magnets per chassis. Slip on silicone tires. brushes per chassis, no springs. Auto World chassis allowed with traction magnets REMOVED. Minimum weight 21 grams. Max weight 26 grams.

_7_) *I/S* Inline Stock This includes any inline car readily available with a stock motor, magnets and gearing. Slip on silicone tires allowed. Tyco, Tomy, AFX, Lifelike, etc. NO Wizzard or SlotTech cars. Minimum weight 18 grams
BLUE COMET MC
4042 Mensch Road, Skippack, PA. 19473

Doors open 8 am Qualifying at 11 am
1/64 scale 1/4 mile 32' overall length,*MAXXTRAXX*drag strip
TJ/100%S body must be hard plastic or resin and mount using original mounting screw holes in chassis.
all classes may use resin cast and hard plastic bodies that are securely mounted to chassis.
Please keep to drag or street style bodies only​


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Al,

Looks great. Hey, send me a pdf of this and I will post it to some folks out there...

Jess


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

OK guys, WHO is going!!?? How about a roll call? Im planning on going... unless something like back surgery interrupts me and my travel and play time...


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jesse,
I don't find a way to save this as a PDF file. 
can you copy and paste this from here?


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi Al, yes I have already done the paste and copy. Do you mind if I post it to the NTRA site?


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I encourage everyone to share this flyer with anyone you know.
anyone within driving distance should consider attending.
looking forward to seeing you all.


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

alpink said:


> I encourage everyone to share this flyer with anyone you know.
> anyone within driving distance should consider attending.
> looking forward to seeing you all.


I have put up on a few sites on FB and a few drag sites out there. Im going to repost it again, lots of guys out there who dont read the stuff all the time...

Jess


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

about two weeks until race day.
get your cars tuned and ready.
practice your reaction time


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

*reaction time*



alpink said:


> about two weeks until race day.
> get your cars tuned and ready.
> practice your reaction time


I might be slow..... but SOME of my cars arent! Gettin old. So Al, any idea of how many may show up? I posted the info on the Chester AFX and Drag group on FB. Im planning on attending, I hope to have 2 more guys travel along for the race. 

Jess


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jesse, I wish I knew how many/who.
Hank and I will be there


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking forward to the race. Im still working on cars.... never done.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

OK, a week to go. have gotten a few calls and looks like we are going to have a good turn out.
hope all you guys have got your cars tuned up and have been practicing your PRO light.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

by this hour next Saturday, we will be racing.
our procedure is qualifying then eliminations for each class and going in order from #1 through #7.
we run the eliminations right after qualifying to allow late comers the chance to still qualify into classes and for some who might need to leave early the chance to compete in at least some classes.
we also award plaques and any possible prizes at the end of each class eliminations for the same reasons.
practice, test, tune and foolin around commence at 8 am and continue until 11 am when we begin qualifying.
spectators are always welcome and encouraged.
there are always spare cars that can be borrowed and raced.
no charge for the practice session, it is free for everyone.
racers wishing to compete pay a $5 pit pass fee to offset the cost of the hall.
racers are allowed to enter two cars per class and those entries cost $2 apiece.
rumor has it that there will be some new Blood from the Reading area, Shamokin area and possibly Chester PA too.
this race, we are introducing Slimline Stock, which will be new to all our racers and should lead to some interesting racing.
come one, come all. this spectacle only occurs a couple times a year


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey Al and friends,

Less than one week.... Im still not ready in a few classes, but, racing is racing and anything can happen! My friend Kyle and I are coming from the Shamokin area. We are really looking forward to the event.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

almost time for the big show down.
it will be a great day of drag racing for all those that show up.
"let's get ready to RUMBLE....."


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

track and timing system are set up, tested and ready to "rockNroll"


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

time to go


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*looky, looky, looky*

race results

TJ/S 15 entries
TQ-Kyle_____Willys-----1.5622-----11.00
1st-Kyle_____Willys-----1.5810-----10.27
2nd-Jess_____Riviera-----1.6500-----10.463
3rd-Kyle_____Cobra-----1.6064-----10.52
4th-Jim_____Willys-----1.8635-----9.01
LOW ET-Kyle____Cobra----1.5541----11.38

SL/S 9 entries
TQ-Jim_____Vega-----1.3627-----12.26
1st-Jim_____Vega-----1.3448----12.24
2nd-Nate_____Anglia-----broke-----
3rd-Jim_____Willys-----1.6791-----9.23
4th-Ed_____blue 32-----2.8858-----5.16
LOW ET-Jim_____Vega-----1.3381-----12.07

TJ/M 16 entries
TQ-Kyle_____55 Chevy-----0.8539-----20.35
1st-Kyle_____55 Chevy-----0.8777-----20.17
2nd-Jim_____Willys-----0.9817-----18.43
3rd-Sean____red GTO-----1.0701-----18.65
4th-Kyle_____Camaro-----0.8781-----22.65
LOW ET-Kyle_____55 Chevy-----0.8539-----20.35

AFX/S 14 entries
TQ-Jess_____Datsun-----0.9322-----21.11
1st-Darryl_____R Camaro-----0.9380-----21.11
2nd-Kyle_____Cuda-----1.0091-----1959
3rd-Darryl_____B Camaro-----0.9258-----21.37
4th-Jess_____Datsun-----0.9486-----21.14
LOW ET-Darryl_____B Camaro-----0.9048-----21.37

AFX/M 10 entries
TQ-Jim_____R Vette-----0.8347-----22.21
1st-Jim_____R Vette-----0.8290-----24.26
2nd-Darryl_____Corvette-----0.9032-----19.43
3rd-Jim_____B Vette-----0.8732-----23.03
4th-Nate_____Blue 55-----1.0141-----19.71
LOW ET-Jim_____R Vette-----0.8129-----23.35

4G/S 13 entries
TQ-Darryl_____Vega-----1.0091-----19.54
1st-Darryl_____Vega-----0.9949-----19.65
2nd-Jim_____Y Rail-----1.0015-----18.58
3rd-Kyle_____Dragster-----1.0791-----15.93
4th-Jim_____B Rail-----1.1286-----16.23
LOW ET-Darryl_____Vega-----0.9949-----19.65

I/S 13 entries
TQ-Nate_____Camaro-----0.6795-----24.61
1st-Nate_____Camaro-----0.6912-----24.18
2nd-Jim_____Vette-----0.7846-----23.84
3rd-Sean_____Camaro-----0.7246-----26.43
4th-Darryl_____Bl Corvette-----0.7594-----22.58
LOW ET-Nate_____Camaro-----0.6795-----24.61

quite an entertaining day of slot car drag racing action at Blue Comet Motorcycle Club in Skippack PA.
today we had 11 racers from various locations and some new blood with very fast cars.
attending were Hank, Jim, Jesse, Kyle, Rick, Nate, Boupper, Sean, Darryl, Tony and Ed.
fielding 90 cars in seven classes using a new variable 30 volt / variable 20 amp power supply at 24 volts.

Jim Panick Had a Perfect .0000 reaction time on one pass during eliminations and I forgot to take a pic or screen save.
we have a tradition dating back to dial in bracket racing where everyone gives the racer with a perfect light a nickel.
Congratulations Jim.

please help us welcome the Reading Pa crew .....










Tony, Rick, "Boupper" Nate and Sean

from Shamokin Pa area ....










Kyle 










Jess

group shot outside ....










Ed, Kyle, Jim, "Boupper", Darryl, Nate, Sean, Rick, Tony, Jess, Jank


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*scenes from the event*























































.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

*pit areas*
































































.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TJ/S winner .... Kyle Willys










TJ/S 2nd .... Jess Riviera










TJ/S 3rd .... Kyle Cobra










TJ/S 4th .... Jim Willys

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

SL/S winner .... Jim Vega










SL/S 2nd .... Nate Anglia










SL/S 3rd .... Jim 33 Willys










SL/S 4th .... Ed blue 32 ford truck

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

TJ/M winner .... Kyle 55 Chevy










TJ/M 2nd .... Jim Willys










TJ/M 3rd .... Sean Red GTO goat










TJ/M 4th .... Kyle Camaro

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

AFX/S winner .... Darryl Red Camaro










AFX/S 2nd .... Kyle White Cuda










AFX/S 3rd .... Darryl Blue Camaro










AFX/S 4th .... Jess Datsun 510

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

AFX/M winner .... Jim Red Vette










AFX/M 2nd .... Darryl Red Vette










AFX/M 3rd .... Jim Blue Vette










AFX/M 4th .... Nate Blue 55

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

4G/S winner .... Darryl Vega










4G/S 2nd .... Jim Yellow Rail










4G/S 3rd .... Kyle Dragster










4G/S 4th .... Jim Blue Rail

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I/S winner .... Nate Blue Camaro










I/S 2nd .... Jim White Vette










I/S 3rd .... Sean Orange Camaro










I/S 45th .... Darryl Black Corvette

.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

.


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

*Race day*

Many thanks to Al for putting on a great day of racing. I know its not easy setting up for an event like this, especially considering that the track and equipment have to be portable, its a big job. Well done.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

yellerstang said:


> Many thanks to Al for putting on a great day of racing. I know its not easy setting up for an event like this, especially considering that the track and equipment have to be portable, its a big job. Well done.


be sure to understand that Hank does a lot towards making these races possible, from securing the venue to helping set up and take down the track.
without his help I would not be able to do this.
and also understand, for us, this is a "labor" of love.
thank Y'all for coming out


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

And YES to Hank too! You guys put on a good race.


----------



## yellerstang (Feb 20, 2012)

Hey, is anyone from this race still drag racing (Besides Al Pink.. he is.)??


----------

